# LG 60" Plasma 60PS11 Any feedback?



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Any one have this display? Looks like a really good deal for $1,400 + $100 shipping from Newegg. Can't decide to pull the trigger.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889005095

LG 60" 1080p 600Hz Plasma HDTV 60PS11
Original Price: $1,999.99
You Save: $600.00
$1,399.99
This ultra-large 60" LG 60PS11 Plasma HDTV brings theater quality, high resolution images right into your living room! The incredible 2,000,000:1 Dynamic Contrast Ratio provides the sharpest images, and the LG Dual XD Engine boosts low-resolution analog signals and reduces signal noise, for near- HD-quality images even from analog sources! The built-in ATSC tuner lets you receive broadcast digital signals without a set-top box, so you have everything you need to get a bright, gorgeous picture.

The integrated audio system features invisible system speakers and a Dolby Digital decoder; 5-mode EZ Sound settings, as well as individual controls for Bass, Treble, and Balance; Auto Volume Leveler (AVL); and SRS TruSurround XT sound technology. You'll have a soundscape customized to your environment, preferences, and media.

SimpLink technology allows for easy control of other SimpLink components over the HDMI connection, so you'll have less remote to fumble with! The LG 60PS11 makes it so easy to have a cinema-quality experience without leaving your own comfy sofa!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Although I'm a fan of Newegg, I wouln't buy this set or any other bigscreen TV on the web or mail order. Instead, check this excellent 58 inch Panasonic at Best Buy. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Panason...ckFridayHDTVs5059_THREESKU_SINGLE_9431279_TXT


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Its a decent set, Samsung and Panasonic are a bit better though overall.

IMO for plasmas (best to worst):
-Pioneer (now out of production and Panasonic bought their patents)
-Panasonic
-Samsung
-LG
-Other house brands

Sears has been having some crazy good deals on the Panasonic 54" S1:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_05710446000P?adCell=W3


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Read about it here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1152187&highlight=60ps11


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

Best Buy has only one use..to see the TV you want in person...then buy online to save!! 

Amazon has done me right over the years when buying large TVs. No complaints at all.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

TreyS said:


> Best Buy has only one use..to see the TV you want in person...then buy online to save!!
> 
> Amazon has done me right over the years when buying large TVs. No complaints at all.


Unless they are cheaper, which does happen on occasion with their TVs and sales. I was comparison shopping one of my TVs a few years back and BB actually had the lowest price at the time :eek2:


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Grentz said:


> Its a decent set, Samsung and Panasonic are a bit better though overall.
> 
> IMO for plasmas (best to worst):
> -Pioneer (now out of production and Panasonic bought their patents)
> ...


I would say:
Samsung
LG
Panasonic

I too would not buy a tv like that online. I normally have printed the docs and taken them to BestBuy for a price guarantee.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Movieman said:


> I would say:
> Samsung
> LG
> Panasonic
> ...


I am surprised you would say that, but each has their own opinion.

I was basing mine off the research I had done in the last few weeks looking for a new TV. The Samsungs are very nice, but have a lot more IR and some have extreme buzzing issues right now. The Panasonics seem to have the best resistance to IR, very very good picture quality after calibrating (easy to do with the settings people post over at AVSForum), and very good reliability.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I based it on brands that I have used and personal experience. Your research is going to be of better quality to the OP but there have been times that the reviews didnt match the experiences I have seen from personal use. I have had many different types of equipment and Sammy's seem to always give me the best overall performance. Not yet in TV's either.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Movieman said:


> I based it on brands that I have used and personal experience. Your research is going to be of better quality to the OP but there have been times that the reviews didnt match the experiences I have seen from personal use. I have had many different types of equipment and Sammy's seem to always give me the best overall performance. Not yet in TV's either.


Ya, I love my Samsungs as well. Probably would have a Samsung plasma if it were not for all the buzzing issues reported right now and the fact of being more prone to IR (I am using the plasma in a bedroom where lots of video games are used so IR is of concern).


----------

